# Back in Michigan



## Realitycheck (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone... I'm back.

The former Ma Kuiwu is back as Realitycheck. Im finally free of the world of PC and have been reincarnated in the realm of Mac.

I am a Juvenile Justice Specialist for the 48th Circuit Court in Allegan County Michigan, and reside with my wife and soon to be six kids in Gand Rapids. Here I am struggling to find time to do more than exercise my mouth and brain.

I would love to get back into Taiji Praying Mantis Kung Fu when my schedule permits, and I am working on my 2nd Dan in Tang Soo Do. I have recently trained in Shorin Ryu, and think that I may stick with that until I can get back into Kungfu.

I am an active member of the Marine Corps League and promote veterans organizations through my job and through the League. I currently lead a group of volunteers to the Grand Rapids Home for Veterans.

I am familiar with and actively shoot 1911 style pistols--a stark contrast to my draw to Zen Buddhist philosophy, though I do consider it meditative.

I wont be here much as I want to train more and be online less. 

Peace out sisters and brothers.

Realitycheck.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome back and hope you find the time to train seriously.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2006)

Congradulations on your rebirth...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome back, realitycheck!  Good luck in your training!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 9, 2006)

Six kids....that must keep you busy.

Welcome back


----------



## stickarts (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## MJS (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome back! Enjoy the forum!

Mike


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, Welcome Mr Realitycheck!  Hope to hear more from you.....Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome Back! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 9, 2006)

*Welcome back!*

artyon:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome back devildog!
Hope you find the training you are looking for.


----------



## Realitycheck (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Semper Fi Warrior!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome abcke.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome back, Realitycheck!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome back!  It's always great when someone comes home after being gone for awhile.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

Glad you made it back!  Happy Posting!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome back.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome back, Reality Check!  happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome back, and I hope you enjoy this beautiful weather
we are having today!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 10, 2006)

Realitycheck said:
			
		

> Hey everyone... I'm back.
> 
> The former Ma Kuiwu is back as Realitycheck. Im finally free of the world of PC and have been reincarnated in the realm of Mac.
> 
> ...




Welcome Back! I am glad to see you here. I hope all is going well. 

I have your gift on my mantle.


----------



## bydand (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome back!  On a side note, you have got to go over to the Van Andel Museum and check out the "Antiquities of Ancient Egypt: Search for Immortality" exhibit they have going on right now.  My kids LOVED it!! Took them just before moving back to Maine and the land of ZERO culture.  It is costly, but once-in-a-lifetime for most of the stuff on display.  Don't bother with the audio headphones.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome back, RCheck!


----------

